# Hds 8 gen 1 to mirror rear Hds 8 gen 1



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

I finally got another hds 8 gen 1 for the rear of my boat so I dont have to constantly be looking at the helm while im trolling anymore. I have a hds 8 gen 1 on the dash as well.

Im looking for the units to mirror one another. Im not really interested in splitting one for gps and one for a f.f. I have a Garmin auto pilot connected to the nema connection on the 8 at the helm.

What connections do I need to make between the to units? I want to have them mirror one another and be able to mark a point on either unit and it show up on both.

Can I just keep the ducer and the AP connections on the front unit?


Thanks

Dave


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Just run an Ethernet cable from the Lss1 to the new HDS8 plus (of course) the power cord.
One can never have enough HDS units


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank You crappy dude


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like mine better than cable tv


----------

